# Open Up a New World on Woodworking



## croessler

I did not attend a class; however, I did read a lot online and in books. Ever since I started making a concerted effort to maintain sharp tools the enjoyment has increased considerably.


----------



## tenontim

You're right. There's no better sound than the one that you hear when a well sharpened plane blade slices off a nice curl of wood. You're going to have to change your signature line to "Makin' shavin's"


----------



## jcees

EVERYONE and I mean *EVERYONE* should learn how to sharpen their tools* FIRST!*

You've made the discovery soon enough and are reaping the benefits. Bravo. And next to peering over someone's shoulder who knows how, there's nothing like the self guided journey of discovery. I've tried almost every traditional and otherwise technique to sharpen my tools and have settled on a hybrid approach in order to close the distance quickly between paint can opener and knuckle shaver. I now progress [for hand sharpening] from a 220 grit Norton diamond stone, a medium carborundum oil stone, to a wa********************a oil stone and from there to either 2000 grit wet/dry on a surface plate or to a board mounted strop and chromium oxide compound. I can get a dull as a screwdriver chisel to shave hair off the back of my wrist in less than 15 minutes.

always,
J.C.


----------



## Gofor

Chisels are just the start. A fine tuned hand plane with a sharp iron is a pleasure to experience. But another hand tool that is disregarded is the saw. Be it your cross cut, rip, or dovetail, once you learn how to get it correctly sharpened, you will be amazed at how often you will grab it instead of one with a pigtail!!

Go


----------



## Gofor

Chisels are just the start. A fine tuned hand plane with a sharp iron is a pleasure to experience. But another hand tool that is disregarded is the saw. Be it your cross cut, rip, or dovetail, once you learn how to get it correctly sharpened, you will be amazed at how often you will grab it instead of one with a pigtail!! And it only costs some time and the purchase of a few inexpensive files.

Go


----------



## PurpLev

that is absolutely true. hand tools are so much more pleasing to work with than powertools. sure - sometimes powertools get you a more streamlined work, but properly set and sharpened handtools will get you that finish surface, with a smile on your face.

to each their own - some like to be self-taught, others like to share a class - as long as the end result is the same - it's all good.

glad you enjoyed it, and came to realize what proper sharpening can really get you.


----------



## spaids

I blogged about my first sharpening experience also. I don't have the expertise that is probably learned in a class but my chisels came out pretty good. I learned from a podcast. Matts Basement Workshop. Google it. He has a video and does a good job laying it out for you. Its great for a total newbie like me.

My sharpening blog


----------



## grovemadman

Absolutely I agree, I tinker with all different sharpening techniques quite often. I use a variety of methods and all of my tools are really scary sharp! Internet and books are a good source of info!!!!!


----------



## Yettiman

Could not agree more. It was only after I had tried a really sharp chisel for the first time, that I realised that they were good for more than opening tins with (please don't flame me for this was, I was very inexperienced  ). Now I can shave with all of my chisels and they are a real pleasure to work with.

I also find it quite theraputic to spend a few minutes touching up the edges again at the end of a session ready for the next time. - Sad eh? But as a hobbist I have my time than talent


----------



## blackcherry

This is a passage in the woodworking world, it's as if you've pass through a portal … a new and exciting world of woodworking. Sharping chisel and plane irons will take you to a more relax and enjoyable experience. I second the idea of a sharping class the result are truley amazing in the ease of working and the result of the finish product at hand. Before you start paying out for handtool learn a thing or two about sharping it's well worth the effort…Blkcherry GREAT POST SANDDUSTONMYSHOULDER!!!!


----------



## SteveKorz

Well, it's pretty obvious to me that I'm going to have to take a class…..

thanks SDOMS, great post


----------

